# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الله المُستعان للشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب

## أمين المكتبة

للشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب

اللــــــــــــه المُستعان

إفتتاحية ولا أروع مع الشيخ المربي

في درس من دروس فرع الأربعون الربانية

مع حديث " من قال لا اله الا الله مخلصاً من قلبه"

من المدرســــــــة الربانيــة




الله المُستعان للشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب



للمشاهدة او التحميل إضغط هنا


لا إله إلّا أنت سبحانك إنّي كنت من الظالمين

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلّا هو الحيّ القيوم وأتوب إليه

 دعواتكم بصلاح الحال

اتمني الاستفادة للجميع ..

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------


## ميرا محمد

اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد في الاولين وفي الاخرين وفي الملا الاعلي الي يوم الدين

----------

